# Point



## southernman13 (Jan 9, 2017)

Found yesterday to bad it's broken


----------



## Nugefan (Jan 9, 2017)

thats a nice un' ....


----------



## Willjo (Jan 11, 2017)

I have looked at this several times, but is a really nice corner notched point


----------



## antharper (Jan 14, 2017)

Nice find , I call those used not broken


----------

